# Olive Oil



## kmarvel (Jun 6, 2014)

Does anyone buy their Olive Oil from the grocery store??  Shipping is outragious and I was wondering what brand would be a Grade A olive oil??


Kathie


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 7, 2014)

I buy the Kirkland Pure OO from my local Costco, which I believe is Grade A, but don't quote me on that. lol In any case, it's not Extra-Virgin OO- that much I  do know for sure.

 For what its worth, I've been using it in my soaps for the past 7 years and it soaps great.


 IrishLass


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 7, 2014)

+1 on the Kirklands pure OO. I like the Trader Joe's pure (but not virgin) OO too. You certainly can use grocery store OO, I guess the trick is the trust you have that it really is OO, so reputation counts.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 7, 2014)

I've used different brands of OO from grocery stores when they're on sale. I order refined A olive from Soaper's Choice but sometimes a sale price is cheaper than ordering online. (I think SC's shipping is reasonable but I'm in Ohio and they're in Illinois.)  Some of the olive have been extra virgin and some have been virgin. The last brand I bought was Pompeian Extra Light and it does say 100% pure & natural on the label. I like it since it's been refined and I don't get the greenish tint like I've gotten from some EVOs.

eta: You can print a coupon from here --> http://www.pompeian.com/Coupons_Links.aspx


----------



## Dennis (Jun 7, 2014)

Soaper's Choice shipping is not so bad if you purchase the right quantity.  I've used their OO and still order pomace from them.  Sometimes I'll grab a 5 liter bottle of Pompeian Classic off the shelf at Sam's Club.  It is cheaper than many at $19.95 (today - this hour!) and although "100% pure olive oil", who knows of what the blend consists.


----------



## FGOriold (Jun 7, 2014)

I am so very lucky that Soaper's Choice is a 30 minute drive from me.  Low cost, excellent quality and no shipping charges - I order online and pick it up 24 hours later - I can't beat that so I don't need to buy any olive oil from the grocery.  I do use their grade A olive oil and organic extra virgin.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 7, 2014)

You _*are *_so lucky! I live in the middle of nowhere so it's cheaper for me to pay shipping than drive anywhere.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 7, 2014)

I generally use kirklands OO too but if I run out, I pick up a gallon jug of pomace at a local grocery store. I never worry about brand, I just buy what I can find. I do try and stay away from extra virgin, I don't like green soap.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 9, 2014)

Hazel said:


> You _*are *_so lucky! I live in the middle of nowhere so it's cheaper for me to pay shipping than drive anywhere.




Hazel, I live out in nowhere land also.  We have a super walmart that I shop in.  I will look in there.  

Thanks!!

Kathie


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 9, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Does anyone buy their Olive Oil from the grocery store??  Shipping is outragious and I was wondering what brand would be a Grade A olive oil??
> 
> 
> Kathie




Thank you everyone for the responses!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 9, 2014)

I use Costco's Kirkland Brand.  Their price recently dropped by 2.00 so stocking up.


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 9, 2014)

I order about 15 of my oils from Soapers but I'm all the way in California so shipping sucks! lol I've been on the phone with them many times trying to work out the exact right amount of pounds to get the best deal. Typically I do get their EVOO and Grade A (I get the large boxes) when I need other things or need help to hit my $1k mark, otherwise after shipping its usually too much. Wish they had the new truck freight pricing!

Anyways.. when I don't get from Soapers and need a fill in between, I go to off brand at my local market for both types or Costco.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 9, 2014)

I typically get the olive oil pomace at smart & final, at two or more gallons its only $15 each and some change. 

I also have soaped with Costco's kirkland and like it, its slower to trace than the pomace if I need that.


----------

